# Bent Derailleur Hanger -- Cost and Impact?



## HazGas (May 6, 2007)

I just got my new Cadillac AM 2.7 and of course it was damaged during shipping (thanks DHL!)

The rear derailleur hanger is bent inwards, causing it to pedal terribly in low gears. How much would I expect to pay at a LBS to have them replace the hanger and retune the rear DR?


----------



## HazGas (May 6, 2007)

And is it possible to straighten the hangar? I have an extensive machine shop at work.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

the hanger will be a replaceable unit. You can remove the rear derailleur and carefully using a large adjustable wrench across the whole hanger slowly and delicately tweak it until it is perpendicular to the ground to put it another way parallel to the plane that is created by the rim (consider the rim a disc).

Then contact cadillac bikes and order a derailleur hanger for your model of bike. You should be able to just replace the one on there by removing the wheel and rear derailleur and unbolting the old one and replacing it with the new and reassembling.

Be carefull of riding with it bent, I can allow the derailleur to shift into the spokes in the easiest gear and that can tear the rear derailleur off and break spokes which becomes much more expensive than a $20 hanger. 

You can ride some with the hand bent hanger but it will be weaker and could snap off under a bad shifting load which is why I recommend getting a new hanger ASAP.

If you can't seem to get one from cadillac try wheels manufacturing. They carry many many hangers.

Post up if you have any more questions.


----------



## G-VegasMTBiker (Apr 15, 2006)

My LBS has a tool to bend them back into shape. Granted if its really F'd up, like close to snapping, they can't do anything. Give your LBS a call.


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

derailleur hangers are usually 10-20 bucks depending on the brand. You may be able to have the hanger straightened, but I would put a new one on for the reasons rockcrusher gave. as for the cost of tuning the derailleur, depends on your location.


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

you can buy the tool
http://www.parktool.com/products/detail.asp?cat=48&item=DAG-1
its about $40, then youll allways be able to keep the hangar perfect
its a good idea to keep a spare in your camelback, if it snaps while on a ride you wont have to walk out.
as long as the hanger isnt cracked , it can be straightened and ridden, the forces that are on the hanger while riding are front to back not side to side, Ive straighted dozens of hangers, some more than once. after you wear out your current deraillier, get a shadow, it tucks in very tight so youre less likely to catch it on something

BTW once you buy the tool youll be surprised at how many new bikes have bent hangers, sometimes just a tiny bit, but it will affect shifting


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

HazGas said:


> And is it possible to straighten the hangar? I have an extensive machine shop at work.


you can try rockcrushers method, but if youre not familiar with hangers, it might be tough, the easiest way is to remove it, and lay it on a flat surface, then youll be able to see how its bent or twisted, check my other post for a link to the straightening tool.
dont be afraid to use a hanger that has been bent , as long as its not cracked it will be fine, any weakness in the metal will only be a factor if you bang or bash the deraillier again, for normal riding its not a factor


----------



## HazGas (May 6, 2007)

It's only slightly bent. Maybe a 10 - 15 degree angle.

I think I may heat the thing up nice and hot with a torch and hammer it flat on some steel plate.


----------



## MichiganClydesdale (Mar 24, 2004)

*if you need*

if you need a new d-hanger, go here, cheapest option. www.derailleurhanger.com


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

HazGas said:


> It's only slightly bent. Maybe a 10 - 15 degree angle.
> 
> I think I may heat the thing up nice and hot with a torch and hammer it flat on some steel plate.


:yikes: no torch, that hangers is aluminum, just hammer it, gently with a weighted soft hammer


----------



## anirban (Apr 20, 2006)

If the hanger is not bent to a high degree, you may be able to adjust your limit screws on your RD to obtain proper shifting- until you obtain the replacement. 

Also, if you do plan on straightening it back, make sure to check for stress lines on the hanger to be sure that the hanger can maintain its structural integrity during heavy loads.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

Please order a new hanger though even if it comes out straight and nice its strength has been compromised and it will break eventually. Hangers are designed to break and save the frame therefore they have a weakness built into them so that they do break before your frame does. Being Aluminum they have a very low tolerance to manipulation after manufacture. 

Having it let go while you are climbing a steep hill or worse sprinting will be unimaginably painful and destructive to both oneself and their bike. 

Get 2. One to replace and one as a spare and consider it rear wheel and derailleur insurance.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

HazGas said:


> It's only slightly bent. Maybe a 10 - 15 degree angle.
> 
> I think I may heat the thing up nice and hot with a torch and hammer it flat on some steel plate.


10-15 degrees is actually pretty significant. You need to get it to a couple degrees or less. That's one reason the straightening tool is preferred. And as dan0 has said already, forget the torch. Even if the torch appears to work, it will affect the hardness & strength of the aluminum alloy.


----------

